# Toshiba DLP



## EddC (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a 3 yr old Toshiba 52HM95 that makes a loud humming noise when turned on. The Picture is still very good, sound is good when turned up high to over come the humming. I took the back off to see if it might be the fans. They were a bit dirty but seemed to be spinning fine. I have been told it is the light wheel assembly which I have found from $300 - $600 on line. Just want to be sure before I spend the money. Any comments?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like capacitors going, is it a 60hz hum in the audio? Or is this certainly a mechanical hum?

I'm not sure I'd spend $600 on a DLP set given the prices of new flat panel equipment!


----------



## EddC (Nov 23, 2009)

John thanks for your reply. I don't think the noise is audio because we turn up the volume to hide the humming. TV Repairmen tell me it is the color wheel going out and Toshiba requires the entire light engine to be replaced hence the $600+labor charge. 

I have to agree on the option you mentioned but it is distressing to junk a $1700 tv after 3 years.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Distressing I will agree with, but IMO it's good money after bad if they want $600!

I regularly see 50" flatscreens for $1100-1200, hard to justify spending half of that if it's only going to last three years!


----------

